# Tail Light Bulb Question



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

So I have aftermarket tails on the GTO...they are like the 06 black ones except have no color to them (just black and clear). Well with clear lenses my brake lights don't appear very red but more pink so I purchased red LED bulbs from auto zone thinking the LED light would put out a nice dark red and be bright enough to show that I am stopping. Well thank god I have the third brake lights because it's hard to tell when I'm braking in the car since the dumb auto zone LED lights don't appear bright at all. Does anyone have an idea of where I can get some real nice bright red LED (or whatever) bulbs for my tails? Also I'm looking for really nice bright license plate lights also like a white blue color...

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was reading somewhere one time that you might need to customize the rear light housing in order for the LED's to shine as bright as they are able to. I think it said that our tails don't allow the full light omitted from the LED's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A buddy of mine did a full HID conversion to his and changed his flashers/backup lights with LEDs. They are super bright. I'll ask him where he got them from.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, LED conversions are BS. I've looked into it. If you notice, the LED equivalent always has less Lumens than the incandescent bulb. The only exception might be interior lights.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

A guy pulled up to me at a traffic light the other day and said "Your taillights are out, but thank god your spoiler light bar works." See my taillights DO work, but with the clear lens the red light is harder to see from the LED light bulb. I'm thinking just because of the clear lens I cant really fix this problem maybe...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

You need to buy high quality SMT/SMD LEDs with as many lights as possible (you might want one with 4 or 5 rows of LED's)

I thought if you put in LED Brake lights the ABS gets pissed?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The more LED's the better. Don't cheap out and get one that don't have many LEDs in it because it won't me much brighter than incandecet bulb. I get my LEDs from SuperbrightLEDs.com . Pay attention to the size of them too, becuase if you go to big it won't fit in the housing.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Superbrightleds.com has a 3 watt LED replacement for the 1156/1157. Check the total luminous output compared to a standard incandescent 1156/1157... it's considerably less. You're wasting your money.


----------

